# Asus Q-fan



## Lukeff7 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi guys, first I'd like to say hi as this is my first post here.
If anyone can help me out here, I am a bit amatuer but can give you
any details you need, I will be very greatfull, and I have searched alot
before asking this.

Basically, my old Intel fan is giving up on me, it still works,
but it's getting rather noisy. It's been like it for a while,
but recently we've been putting the heating on at home,
and my computer gets a bit hotter.
When it's going at about 2000-2500 rpm, it's bearible.
But at 3000+ it starts getting rather irritating.
I want to ask if I can slow it down, and keep it at around 2500.
I know that my computer isn't over heating, it's around 45-50C,
and I heard that's okay.
It's not exactly a new machine, I got it second hand,
and I know the fan needs replacing, but long story short,
I'm young and have no money, and my parents can't get me a new
one just yet. I know I need to replace it.
but I want to ask if anyone knows HOW I can get it down a few 100 RPM.
Just so it's nicers on the ears till I get a new one.
I know there are software's that are said to control the CPU fan...
This is my only real option right now. I tried SpeedFan,
and although it can read my temp's, it can't control the fan.
I'm not sure why, but changing the % doesn't effect it.
The thing I have been racking my brains with is Asus's Qfan.
My motherboard is a P4S800D-X, and I am 99% sure it should have Qfan.
But it' isn't shown in the BIOS. I have upgraded the BIOS to the latest
one and had no luck. I go into the Hardware Manager and there
is no Qfan options, it's not listed.
I seriously havn't seen anything like this on the net,
I've seen screen shots with Qfan there, but I have NO idea
why it isn't on mine.
If anyone can help me out I would apprechiate it, because the noise
is driving me crazy alot of the time.

Some spec:
Windows XP SP2, Intel Celeron 2.4ghz, Intel standard box CPU fan.
ASUS P4S800D-X Mobo, updated to latest BIOS. (1012 I think)

Any ideas?
Sorry for long post, thanks for reading and I look forward to any replys.
Luke ~


----------



## Lukeff7 (Nov 1, 2007)

Nevermind, even though only 1 person looked at it,
Seems for some reason my MB doesn't have Qfan,
but the model before it does.
Still on topic, anyone can tell me how to quiet this thing?
Many thanks.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

You are correct, looking at your manual on the Asus website shows that your mobo/bios does not support Asus Q-fan. You could buy a fan controller, however, with temps approaching 50c I don't think you want to slow the fan down, over 60c and you either cause the cpu to thermally slow down or fry, I would reccomend you either increase the cfm of you intake and exhaust case fans and/or invest in a better cpu cooler. You should also blow out the case and fans with a can of dust-off (compressed air)


----------



## Lukeff7 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi and thank you for your response.
Yeah after hours of searching, and also realising there is no Q-fan for me,
I agree to fact that my only solution is to get a new CPU fan.
A new and higher quality fan will be alot quieter even running at 3000 RPM, right?

Also about intake and exaust fans...
It doesn't have any. Only fan's this thing has is is the CPU and the PSU.
I bought this thing of Ebay around March, the guy I bought it off
wasn't so helpful, he left the wireing a mess from taking things out,
and some things didn't work as well as he sent me no drivers, but I finally got it mostly working.
For 80 pound's I guess that's what I should have expected - I still think it was a good deal for the fact that it has 1.5gb of ram and 256 graphics - alot better than my current puter at the time.
So I am tryin to save my computer as its all I can afford,
so, can I ask...
Do I really need case fans? Do all pc's have them?
Or just the newer ones?
If they are NEEDED I guess the guy who sold me this,
took the case fans out and kept them for himself.
Sorry for the life story. ^^


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

That's okay. Yes, you need case fans, one in front brining cold air in and one in back blowing it out, once you install them I'd think that you case temps will drop to the point that the cpu fan will not need to spin up as much anymore. Look for case fans with the highest cfm and lowest db....ie a fan with [email protected] will me much better than one that is [email protected] Look on the mobo to see if you have any additional 3 pin fan headers, if not then make sure the fans are tailed for a molex connector.


----------



## Lukeff7 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you very much for your time 
And yes it has two 3-pin slots - one used for the CPU fan and the other is for a power fan. Also there is another slot for a 3-pin fan for a chassis fan.
I had no idea really that I needed such fans, and I can completely understand how it would help the system cool down.
So I think I will need to start saving and get a new CPU fan/heatsink and two case fan's at least.

I kinda guess the guy who sold me this took them out.
Well thanks ever so much for your help!
Best wishes,
Luke ~

Edit: I have one last question, if I can ask...
Because SpeedFan doesn't change the fan's RPM at all,
and I don't have Q-Fan on my mobo, does that mean that my fan's will just run at fulls speed all the time? Or is it controlled by the mobo, so if the temperature goes up, it speeds up the fan?
Thus getting more / better fans and increasing airflow, would result in temp decrease and then slower fans.
Because I get the feeling that the mobo has no effect on my fan speeds what-so-ever... This is because when I start it off it is (naturally) slow, then it gradually gets faster after about 10 minutes then running at 3250 constantly, even when system is idle.
I must be wrong though... surely it has control?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Its possible that if you plug the fans into the mobo headers that speedfan will be able to control them, but I can't guarrentee that it will. The fan on your cpu is thermally controlled, so as your cpu heats up it will rev up to keep it cool and slow down when it is. The stock cooler for your cpu should be more than adequate for your celeron, be sure to clean off the old thermal paste and use some AS5 when you replace it, follow the direction on thermal paste application from here...http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appinstruct/as5/ins_as5_singlecore_wcap.pdf


----------



## Lukeff7 (Nov 1, 2007)

I see, and I will follow everything you said.
Thank you very much for your time and help!
Luke Lucas ~


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Glad to help out, let us know how it goes.


----------

